# MARSOC SOCS vs CSO



## GhillieDude08 (Jul 29, 2015)

I just recently went to MEPS on Monday and passed everything except the medical because i had a ingrown toenail. The doctor said that i need to hold up until i get that cleared up then i can swear in to the Marine Corps. But my one question is my parents are pushing me to do Communications rather than Infantry, and i was reading up on the MARSOC website and it said for SOCS that after a 60 month tour, you return to operating forces. Does that mean you head back to a basic Communications unit or would you stay in MARSOC after 60 months like you could if you were a CSO.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jul 29, 2015)

Kind of odd you are worried about what your parents want for your career, and at the same time want to operate in foreign areas with grown men.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 29, 2015)

Did you get your ear-tube thing resolved?

Plz Help!!!! MARSOC or 75th


----------



## GhillieDude08 (Jul 29, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Did you get your ear-tube thing resolved?
> 
> Plz Help!!!! MARSOC or 75th


Yes, I have to get a waiver for it.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 30, 2015)

As a SOCS-C, I will give you my perspective on the situation presented.

You are joining the military - it is a lifestyle that your parents will not be able to live for you. Tell them whatever they want to hear but in the end make your own decision. Your parents are worried, obviously they care - but this will be your life and your life only.

Originally, I joined for an infantry contract, reluctantly took an open contract, then was placed in communications - years later I ended up in MARSOC as a SOCS-C. There was no planning involved to end up here, it was just a random opportunity.

Best advice I can leave with you is to pick something that you feel happy doing (I'm guessing infantry) and to capitalize on the advantages that fall into your lap and/or are within reach, IE MARSOC, FAST, Recon, whatever...


For now, just get a job.


R/


H/A


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 30, 2015)

GhillieDude08 said:


> I just recently went to MEPS on Monday and passed everything except the medical because i had a ingrown toenail. The doctor said that i need to hold up until i get that cleared up then i can swear in to the Marine Corps. But my one question is my parents are pushing me to do Communications rather than Infantry, and i was reading up on the MARSOC website and it said for SOCS that after a 60 month tour, you return to operating forces. Does that mean you head back to a basic Communications unit or would you stay in MARSOC after 60 months like you could if you were a CSO.



This decision is one of the first, if not the first adult decision you will make in your life.  Don't let anyone else make it for you.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Hangry Bear (Aug 1, 2015)

I was past the asking age when I joined the military, but I still ran it by my parents. In the end I lied to them about the MOS I chose so I wouldn't have to hear it, or worse, believe it. I know how it feels. Everyone here is right, you need to make that decision for you. Don't be the guy who looks back in 10 years wondering what you could've done. Nothing wrong with being an enabler. There are plenty that will have way better job opportunities than CSOs since their experience encompasses much more than combat/combat training. Just don't skimp yourself on your dream job.

SOCs do rotate out. CSOs are locked in, but even we have to give time back to MARSOC (through the schoolhouse, or training cell).


----------

